# Other Pets > Horses >  Tell me about your horses!

## Jazz

I love talking horses, so let's see/hear about yours!


I've got one horse at the moment, and OTTB, 17hh tall moose. Sweetest guy in the world, I love him to bits. 

I did have a five year old project mare, I loved her to bits. Smart as a whip and gorgeous. I used to love to watch her move. I took that mare from unhandleable to greenbroke, calm, even tempered, and her worst spook was a hop to the side and a snort.

----------


## Badgemash

Not an owner at the moment, does leasing count? My leasee is a 16.2 chestnut KWPN (he's actually my trainers former Grand Prix jumper) that takes a 60 inch girth and a size 3 shoe  :Surprised: . I refer to him as the "chestnut beastie." He is the laziest sack of lard, but if you drive him forward and get him to frame it's like this incredible motor connects through the back end, I've never felt anything like it (then again I've never gotten to ride a horse of his caliber before either). 

I love OTTBs (and non OT TBs), I'm trying to talk the hubby into getting me one when we move to VA. Hopefully I'll finally get him to learn to ride too, although he has this annoying insistence on riding western, and tells me that he thinks he needs a mustang.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MootWorm

I wish I had more pics, but looks like I don't have any on this computer of our rockies... But here's a pic of my all time favorite horse, Micky (RIP)

Dopiest horse EVER!!! He used to clip the back of my heel every single day. Loved that dude.

And here's Lily, she was a big sweetie pie
http://i1336.photobucket.com/albums/...psad575db2.jpg
I really need to find my camera!! I know I've got some better pics on my memory card  :Smile:

----------

Badgemash (10-15-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Horses are my one true love  :Love: 

Me and my favorite girls, the buckskin is my sister's horse. The buckskin is 5 years old, the paint is 25 years old. 


My sister and I 


My mare, she is my life  :Smile:  She was my first horse and I've had her for almost 10 years now!


My sister and her filly


I just love how this one turned out. I was sneaking pictures while the photographer was taking her senior pics  :Smile:

----------

ball*pythons (11-12-2013)

----------


## Kensa

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I recently bought myself a registered AQHA buckskin colt. Pretty good bloodlines from the Peppy San Badger and Skipper W lines. Hopefully he will be a great cutting horse (and possibly a stud) if he turns out like I hope he will. I am boarding him at the family farm for the time being. Going to visit him this weekend so I will snap a couple shots. Still has his colt coat on as he is only 3.5 months old (born July 18th), so I can't wait to see what he looks like come spring.

I also have a 15 year old bay gelding. Not papered, but a good ranch horse none the less. I miss my Sorrel mare, she passed 6 years ago.

Stephanie, that buckskin filly of your sister's is an absolutely stunning horse. And your paint looks like she is doing well for 25 years old! Nothing quite like the bond between you and your horse.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Unfortunately I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I recently bought myself a registered AQHA buckskin colt. Pretty good bloodlines from the Peppy San Badger and Skipper W lines. Hopefully he will be a great cutting horse (and possibly a stud) if he turns out like I hope he will. I am boarding him at the family farm for the time being. Going to visit him this weekend so I will snap a couple shots. Still has his colt coat on as he is only 3.5 months old (born July 18th), so I can't wait to see what he looks like come spring.
> 
> I also have a 15 year old bay gelding. Not papered, but a good ranch horse none the less. I miss my Sorrel mare, she passed 6 years ago.
> 
> Stephanie, that buckskin filly of your sister's is an absolutely stunning horse. And your paint looks like she is doing well for 25 years old! Nothing quite like the bond between you and your horse.


 :Sad:  that's sad about your sorrel. I'm not looking forward to the day my mare passes. It will be awful, but I've had her long enough to know it could happen any day  :Sad:  

And yes, I love that filly! She's just gorgeous. Crazy enough Skipper W is in her blood lines too! She's a good show, trail, all around horse, and she likes to run  :Wink:  The trainer would not be impressed about the running part, lol


As for my mare, the bond really is amazing! She will do almost anything for me, and she's a champ. We had a lot of fun together this summer. We just went on a 25 mile trail ride to a little hole in the wall bar, lol

----------


## TerrieL

I have an AQHA gelding (Rojo) out of Peppy San Badger too.   He did not make it as a cutting horse but went thru reining training several years ago and still knows the moves.   He is dead broke and such a sweet heart, just the perfect horse for this old girl.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Crazymonkee (11-10-2013),crazypythonlady (11-10-2013)

----------


## crazypythonlady

I have too many for pictures lol, here is the list :


Paint Gelding : Cody (20yrs)
Appy/QH Broodmare Mare: Whitefoot (21yrs)
Bay QH Gelding: Pocos (9yrs)
Gray QH: Phillip (10yrs)
Male Donkey : Jackson(12 yrs)
Molly Mule : Ella (8 mths)

I Love them all but Cody has my heart...he was my first horse and even though he is an ornery old fool I could not imagine life without him specially after the colic scare we had 2 years ago. He has taught me a lot of patience and perseverance in the saddle. And without him I would not have gotten in to rehabilitating horses.

----------


## Crazymonkee

That's not too many for pics...
 :Wink: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## Kensa

Not the greatest photos, but here are a couple.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Winter weather has hit him pretty hard. Didn't have much time to put on some weight after weaning till the cold weather hit. Just started some round pen training with him today. He's got a long way to go, but he was picking things up pretty quick.

Losing my mare was pretty tough. I got pretty lucky having her for about 8 years. We are pretty sure she had some issues as for the last few years she would suffer seizures. She was the same as your paint, I guess she had chosen me as her 'person' because she would do almost anything for me.

Great looking horses folks, keep the pictures coming.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Awww this thread makes me happy!

----------


## Marrissa

This is my Brego (named after LOTRs). He will be turning six on May 1st. My grandma bred him for me and I've had him and trained him myself since birth. I thought my last horse had a lot of personality, but Brego takes the cake. He is super playful, will pick up anything within reach and play with it, is a butthead and stubborn like me, smart, and very athletic (man can he use that against me too  :Razz: ), and I swear her retaliates. You can say I'm anthropomorphizing but it's true. His mom was an ex racehorse and his daddy is sired by the #1 barrel racing horse in the US. 

I haven't had the time I'd like to devote to him for the past three semesters while I've worked my way through my nursing prereqs and worked two jobs. Now that I don't have school I'm very excited to get back home and get us back up to our former glory and then some. Since he turns six this year we will be starting on jumping and barrels. His dressage was coming along very well when I had the time to practice with him. 

After a ride. Our colors are turquoise and black.

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-30-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Very nice!! Good luck with him, sounds like yas are doing well!  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

